# Introducing the new CF Military Police Patrol Vehicle Decal



## OceanBonfire (11 Mar 2022)

> Under the modernization project, the new patrol vehicle decal is a result of an extensive consultation process involving input from members of the MP Group, as well as with our Canadian police force partners. The new branding aims at better identifying MP patrol vehicles with a more modernized look and bilingual title. This year, we can expect to see 60 patrol vehicles as part of the life-cycle renewal program to be outfitted and delivered to bases and wings across Canada.
> 
> Pictures: MCpl/Cplc White-Finkle


















__ https://www.facebook.com/MilitaryPoliceMilitaireCanada/posts/322951776532780


----------



## dangerboy (11 Mar 2022)

It says "The new branding aims at better identifying MP patrol vehicles". Did people have trouble identifying them in the past? I never had any trouble recognizing them for what they were in the past.  Well, the one that was on the monument in CFB Borden I always thought was a speed trap


----------



## PuckChaser (11 Mar 2022)

Theyre also wearing POLICE velcro badges on their duty rigs now instead of MILITARY POLICE.

Rebranding intensifies to save Spec Pay...


----------



## RedFive (11 Mar 2022)

Or perhaps rebranding to more closely resemble their civilian police counterparts? Most forces now have external carriers and jackets with large POLICE branding on them so the 'ol "I didn't know he was a Police officer" defence doesn't pass the sniff test anymore.

But more on topic about car decaling, I really hope somebody decides to refresh the RCMP cruiser look, its been the same since 1994 just like the pistol we carry


----------



## dapaterson (11 Mar 2022)

Insert mandatory "double double means we should get Spec 2" joke here...


----------



## RedFive (11 Mar 2022)

dapaterson said:


> Insert mandatory "double double means we should get Spec 2" joke here...


So I had to go look up what exactly Spec 2 would pay out in a year. It blows my mind anybody would join the MP's and do the same job for that little money when the going rate for a civilian Police officer is between 90-100k a year.


----------



## Remius (11 Mar 2022)

RedFive said:


> So I had to go look up what exactly Spec 2 would pay out in a year. It blows my mind anybody would join the MP's and do the same job for that little money when the going rate for a civilian Police officer is between 90-100k a year.


I’m not sure if standards changed since I was a CAF recruiter but it was somewhat easier (ie less competitive) to get into the MPs than civy police and was seen as a starting point to get into civilian policing.


----------



## RedFive (11 Mar 2022)

Remius said:


> I’m not sure if standards changed since I was a CAF recruiter but it was somewhat easier (ie less competitive) to get into the MPs than civy police and was seen as a starting point to get into civilian policing.


I won't step out of my arcs by pretending I know what the life of an MP is like, but I've fielded more than one CPIC assistance request from the MP's to do police work in my jurisdiction on their behalf (same as I would for any other Canadian police force), so from the outside looking in it seems like they're doing roughly, if not exactly the same job I am.


----------



## Halifax Tar (11 Mar 2022)

RedFive said:


> So I had to go look up what exactly Spec 2 would pay out in a year. It blows my mind anybody would join the MP's and do the same job for that little money when the going rate for a civilian Police officer is between 90-100k a year.



Ya, I mean 6 figures for issuing rolling stop tickets seems pretty reasonable.


----------



## mariomike (11 Mar 2022)

> Under the modernization project, the new patrol vehicle decal is a result of an extensive consultation process involving input from members of the MP Group, as well as with our Canadian police force partners.



Nice decal.



RedFive said:


> It blows my mind anybody would join the MP's and do the same job for that little money when the going rate for a civilian Police officer is between 90-100k a year.



My town pays the Chief $481,515 ( 2020 ).


----------



## dangerboy (11 Mar 2022)

mariomike said:


> My town pays the Chief $481,515 ( 2020 ).


Because he is the Chief, in charge of and responsible for about 7,500 employees and the safety of the city. His salary is not the same as your average police officer's salary.


----------



## mariomike (11 Mar 2022)

dangerboy said:


> His salary is not the same as your average police officer's salary.



Yes. Because he is Chief. They start as Constables.


----------



## RedFive (11 Mar 2022)

Halifax Tar said:


> Ya, I mean 6 figures for issuing rolling stop tickets seems pretty reasonable.


In these instances we were dealing with missing and explicitly suicidal CAF members which required a high level of coordination and investigation on the part of the MP's in order to bring them to a successful close with the member located safe and taken for treatment.


----------



## RangerRay (11 Mar 2022)

RedFive said:


> But more on topic about car decaling, I really hope somebody decides to refresh the RCMP cruiser look, its been the same since 1994 just like the pistol we carry



I still prefer the old “blue-car-with-white-door” pattern before that one.


----------



## dapaterson (11 Mar 2022)

RangerRay said:


> I still prefer the old “blue-car-with-white-door” pattern before that one.



The classics never go out of style.


----------



## RedFive (12 Mar 2022)

RangerRay said:


> I still prefer the old “blue-car-with-white-door” pattern before that one.


I don't think you would find a single Mountie anywhere who wouldn't endorse a change back to centennial blue with white doors, even if we had to include modern high viz accents. The scheme is still the subject of questions asked as part of the "blues challenge" in order for a troop to earn its stripes at Depot.


----------



## FSTO (12 Mar 2022)

Nice decal. Great advertising for the cars parked in front of Building 7 (I think) idling away, adding green house gases, not doing anything, out in the bucolic country of Carling Campus, where the biggest threat is getting goose shyte on your boots as you cross the secure swamp, to get another double double and Boston cream.


----------



## dapaterson (12 Mar 2022)

The Tim's at Carling is closed...


----------



## FSTO (12 Mar 2022)

dapaterson said:


> The Tim's at Carling is closed...


Fantastic, they get to drive their shiny toy to the Tims across the 417. 

Still useless.


----------



## KevinB (12 Mar 2022)

Remius said:


> I’m not sure if standards changed since I was a CAF recruiter but it was somewhat easier (ie less competitive) to get into the MPs than civy police and was seen as a starting point to get into civilian policing.


As the moniker goes: Too stupid to be a real cop, to gutless to be a real soldier


----------



## CBH99 (12 Mar 2022)

FSTO said:


> Fantastic, they get to drive their shiny toy to the Tims across the 417.
> 
> Still useless.


I don’t know why I went from 75% still asleep to laughing out loud at that one, but that brightened up my morning 😅


----------



## CBH99 (12 Mar 2022)

RedFive said:


> I really hope somebody decides to refresh the RCMP cruiser look, its been   _the same since 1994 just like the pistol we carry_


I’m sorry, I don’t understand whatever jibberish _this_ is.  

You’re telling me you have sidearms manufactured more recently than WW2?  🤔

Nice try man, April Fool’s Day is still a few weeks off…


----------



## GK .Dundas (12 Mar 2022)

Ahh but the difference is unlike the the RCMP 's side arm you can still get spare parts that aren't custom  made for each pistol.


----------



## RedFive (13 Mar 2022)

GK .Dundas said:


> Ahh but the difference is unlike the the RCMP 's side arm you can still get spare parts that aren't custom  made for each pistol.


Last time I got my chunk back from the armoury at Depot they had changed every spring in the damn thing and it was a completely different, infinitely more frustrating pistol to shoot.


----------



## mariomike (13 Mar 2022)

Booter said:


> Several years ago Borden was considered the busy base for crimes against person- but so many MPs in the guardhouse meant that the experience was quite diluted across them.



Interesting discussion of MP Call Volume.









						Call Volume
					

Just curious as to what would be the majority of calls an MP would receive, and what would they spend the most time on? Traffic? Assaults? Thefts etc. and does it vary from element to element i.e. army to navy to air force?  How many calls would you average in a shift?  Just a professional...




					army.ca
				






> How many calls would you average in a shift?


----------



## Ostrozac (13 Mar 2022)

lenaitch said:


> Other than some striping and other minor changes, the OPP livery hasn't changed since the mid-'60s.


Well, the OPP probably doesn’t want to remember it, but there was that 20 year flirtation with all white cruisers in the 90’s and 00’s before they went back to the black and whites.


----------



## brihard (13 Mar 2022)

RedFive said:


> So I had to go look up what exactly Spec 2 would pay out in a year. It blows my mind anybody would join the MP's and do the same job for that little money when the going rate for a civilian Police officer is between 90-100k a year.


They don’t get OT either. 



FSTO said:


> Nice decal. Great advertising for the cars parked in front of Building 7 (I think) idling away, adding green house gases, not doing anything, out in the bucolic country of Carling Campus, where the biggest threat is getting goose shyte on your boots as you cross the secure swamp, to get another double double and Boston cream.



Sounds like they’re in a deterrence / visible presence role there. You could find quite a few Mounties doing the same thing in other parts of Ottawa; basically there in case ‘the bad day’ happens. A bit of obvious, visible, armed security can deter low-rent, yet stupid and dangerous stupid acts that you’ll never know about because the deterrence worked.

I’m not going to claim that MPs are busy in most places. I imagine they have sleepy postings and less sleepy ones. And some stuff - a suicidal person, or a violent domestic - is gonna be risky whether it happens in a suburb, or a PMQ patch. I can’t speak to what NIS is like, though they seem to do real police work.

Some police services are willing to take MPs as lateral (experienced) hires. So, as fashionable as it is to shit on them, there’s an objective reality that the trade faces some competition to retain members. I can see there being an argument to keep pay not-awful enough that you can keep enough of your people. After all, the ones who can get hired laterally may disproportionately be the ones with better performance and more investigative experience.


----------



## Booter (13 Mar 2022)

Actually never mind

The nuance gets lost and it’ll seem like I’m dogging them


----------



## Booter (13 Mar 2022)

The reality is the standard of their initial training is considered equivalent, to the basic standard of police basic training across the country. That’s what the lateral is based on- and that’s a consistency thing. There are lots of munis that don’t have a ton of experience coming off probation.

There is that much competition for recruits across the country that yes- the MPs need something to keep them in. And they fill an important public safety niche


----------



## lenaitch (13 Mar 2022)

Ostrozac said:


> Well, the OPP probably doesn’t want to remember it, but there was that 20 year flirtation with all white cruisers in the 90’s and 00’s before they went back to the black and whites.
> 
> View attachment 69443


Remember it well - it was my project.


----------



## brihard (14 Mar 2022)

lenaitch said:


> Remember it well - it was my project.


----------

